# Need opinions on wall mount nest boxes found



## gd01 (Dec 26, 2011)

I happened to run across these and was wondering what the experienced people think. I am building a breeding coop and either can build or buy. These would be a quick solution that could come out to be cleaned and put back.

They also have fronts for 5 gallon buckets with a perch. I saw a few post on buckets in my search. The link follows.
http://www.coopsnmore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=339


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks expensive to me. You could build some much cheaper.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think they would use them if that is all they had. the thing about a nest box for pigeons is they do more in there than lay eggs like a chicken would. they sometimes mate in them and they raise and feed babies in them too..the hen will be wanting to lay more eggs when the young are still being fed by the cock bird too..so room for two adult birds pluse two squabs which get big pretty quick and perhaps two nest bowls is what a good nest box should be sized for. so the ideal is a box that is wide and deep enough for all that to go on in it...those would not be ideal for that. but they are cool!.. for chickens.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

something like these would be ideal for actual breeding.. but being inventive with nest boxes is allot fun. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=4&pictureid=2692


----------



## gd01 (Dec 26, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> something like these would be ideal for actual breeding.. but being inventive with nest boxes is allot fun.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=4&pictureid=2692


I built some much like those for my loft. I used wire nest fronts and Rubbermaid pantry shelving with slide out trays under for cleaning. These are going to be 4'X 4'X 3' high and I want to put 4 pair in each. I can build more with the trays, I was just being lazy and looking around.

I forgot to add, these a prisoner pairs that are not pedigreeded and I do not care how the pair up. I want to use the nice nest boxes for future birds.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> something like these would be ideal for actual breeding.. but being inventive with nest boxes is allot fun.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=4&pictureid=2692


Are these some that you have made? Very nice!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

almondman said:


> Are these some that you have made? Very nice!


no, those are not mine..I do think they are Renee's an old memeber here. I have some like them , but bought my fronts from someone to size.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks, still good looking boxes. I know Foys offers several boxes with/without fronts, and several styles of fronts. Kinda expensive but nice.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gd01 said:


> I built some much like those for my loft. I used wire nest fronts and Rubbermaid pantry shelving with slide out trays under for cleaning. These are going to be 4'X 4'X 3' high and I want to put 4 pair in each. I can build more with the trays, I was just being lazy and looking around.
> 
> I forgot to add, these a prisoner pairs that are not pedigreeded and I do not care how the pair up. I want to use the nice nest boxes for future birds.


Im not sure if with 8 birds if that is enough room for all of them... if you are not going to breed the birds, but just want a place for them to nest and use fake eggs then something like this will do.(sorry about the forum it was taken from.. just got a pic off of google.)

http://gundogforum.com/album/d/8235-1/Pigeoncoop+001.jpg


----------



## gd01 (Dec 26, 2011)

I probably should of asked of size before now! I was having 4 pair in each section with a 4'X3X2' high aviary for each section. My plan was to move the young birds as soon as they are weaned. If this will not be adequate I need to change my plans. Thanks for the input.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/4841/loftbuildingproject2020xz5.jpg
Plans for Nestboxes 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/plans-for-nestboxes-18575-3.html

all they need is a board in front or a nest box divider


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> no, those are not mine..I do think they are Renee's an old memeber here. I have some like them , but bought my fronts from someone to size.


I didn't think she was that old, and she is still around from time to time
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gd01 said:


> I probably should of asked of size before now! I was having 4 pair in each section with a 4'X3X2' high aviary for each section. My plan was to move the young birds as soon as they are weaned. If this will not be adequate I need to change my plans. Thanks for the input.


a 4x4 area may be ok for just 8 birds..if the young are moved out. to be nosey, why do you want to breed these if you do not care about the pairings, and saving better digs for others?..


----------



## gd01 (Dec 26, 2011)

I want to fly the young out of my starter loft to be sure I want to go the next step to a big loft. I also will have 3 pair of Satinete in a section and move a few of them to the loft also. I think this will give me a year to decide to fly, raise color or get out. If this seems like a bad plan I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in the process of building mine from an old style I had as a kid. I spent $45 dollars for 16 boxes (2 per pair) each set has a landing board out front. I will post pictures when they are done. I like those chicken boxes just seems like it would cost a lot for the space you will get.


----------



## gd01 (Dec 26, 2011)

Zippy said:


> I'm in the process of building mine from an old style I had as a kid. I spent $45 dollars for 16 boxes (2 per pair) each set has a landing board out front. I will post pictures when they are done. I like those chicken boxes just seems like it would cost a lot for the space you will get.


Sounds good, I was looking for ideas. I have a full wood shop of tools to work with, but I have seen one member using cardboard boxes with great success.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I will try to get them done in the next few days so you can see. They are all built together with removable bottoms on all the nests. The landing board out front is a separate piece of wood. It's kind of hard to explain. I got the design from the book The Pigeon when I was 13 and built them way back then. When I was thinking of what boxes to do I couldn't get that old design out of my head.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi,

well I finished them! Here is a picture:










I have a bunch more on my post "My New Loft"

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/my-new-loft-59382-3.html


----------



## gd01 (Dec 26, 2011)

Zippy said:


> Hi,
> 
> well I finished them! Here is a picture:
> 
> ...


Those look great and should make for happy breeders. Good job!


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

I wouldn't use 5 gallon buckets for pigeons. They take up alot of room and they would get real hot inside unless you drilled holes near the top to allow for hot air to escape. I don't feel they are practical for pigeon lofts. Better off with nestboxes that most fanciers use.-Nick..


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Zippy said:


> Hi,
> 
> well I finished them! Here is a picture:
> 
> ...


those are a lot like the ones we are using the work fine just a little harder to clean than one you can open up all the way. Our next set will be able to cleaned with out dealing with that front board, just faster for us.


----------

